# Frank's Diabetic Ice Cream



## David H (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried this ?

I have to admit I love ice cream and probably overdo it all too often.

If this was as good I could still continue to eat it but without a severe side effect.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 14, 2013)

Found this...

http://www.education-magazine.co.uk...cose_Levels_Says_Diabetes_Charity-a-1862.html

*Diabetic Ice Cream Raises Blood Glucose Levels, Says Diabetes Charity*
A charity has blasted an ice cream company after discovering its diabetic products could have a more detrimental effect on the health of people with diabetes than normal ice cream.

X-PERT Health, a charity which offers education course to people with diabetes through the NHS, researched the nutritional values of Frank's Diabetic Strawberry Ice Cream after receiving a letter from a concerned participant who had recently attended its diabetes self-management programme.


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi David.

I have been buying Franks Diabetic Ice Cream for about 2 years now. I have two scoops after a meal, and up to now I have had no problems at all with it.

John


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2013)

ukjohn said:


> Hi David.
> 
> I have been buying Franks Diabetic Ice Cream for about 2 years now. I have two scoops after a meal, and up to now I have had no problems at all with it.
> 
> John



Hi John!

Nice to see you posting  Not sure if you've been on the forum much recently, but I seem to have missed you. Hope you are OK.

Mike


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi John, lovely to see you 
I looked at this ice cream product and it has more carbs than plain vanilla ice cream 

Some people find it doesn't affect their blood sugars and others say it does..... So you pays your money and takes your chance


----------



## Mark T (Jun 14, 2013)

I've never had a problem with it with regards to BG levels after a bowl.

However, I do find the quality of the ice cream can vary a lot.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 14, 2013)

A standard bowl of Tesco soft-scoop vanilla is 21g of carbs per 100g.

This is 17g per 100g.

Minimal difference, I'd just stick with the regular stuff and think about portion control.


----------



## delb t (Jun 14, 2013)

weve got some - tastes ok but to be honest its me that eats it not H - to use it up ! he goes for normal stuff  every so often and justs adds it on for it


----------

